# Sick of riding with heat on full blast!



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a 08 ram 2500 with 6.7 diesel. I run a 8 foot straight blade fisher. Since i have put the plow on a few years ago the truck will run real hot if i dont put my heat on full blast. It drives me nuts. I do have the snow plow prep and told the dealer about it and they couldnt give me a answer. Anybody else have this problem or know of a way to fix it?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

put a new clutch fan on it or put on a fan that has no clutch


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

How hot is real hot? 210 220 ?? Is it really that hot or just what the gauges in the dash say. Have a scan tool hooked up for live readings and see what it really is. 
Have the fan clutch checked. It is also has electric lockup controlled by the ECM.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Antlerart06;1730288 said:


> put a new clutch fan on it or put on a fan that has no clutch


What he said. My dodge does the same thing above 65. If you turn the engine off and spin the fan with your hand youll see how easy it is to turn. the clutch is worn out and teh fan is not spinning as fast as it is supposed to be. its about a $30 fix


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

the faster one goes the hotter it gets , its the same for everyone, blizzard offers a little scoop that sits above their blades to re direct a stream of air into the rad, clutch hub or scoop or slow down


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Do those work? I asked this question some time ago and someone said they got one and it didn't help none


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

we run 5 blizzard blades , im the only one that can get away without one , but if I get on the highway and get up to much over 100kmhr I can just watch the gauge climb, the sterling we run cant climb no hills at anything close to highway speeds at all without one , they cure the problem for the blizzard blades guaranteed, the blizzard ones are just 2-3 inches above the blade and they stick forward of the blade maybe 3 inches too and that's all it takes to push some air through the rad


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

I can hear my fan kick in too when it is getting pretty warm , the gauge just keeps climbing til the fan kicks in, but it doesn't even help, its speed related , Im dead level flat and just the speed creates a vacuum or what ever it does, and the only way to cool is drop down to 55 or put the scoop on


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Put the truck in snow plow mode, it kicks your fan in sooner. My truck (2010 cummins) runs 200-210 while plowing.. It runs those temps during normal driving so I don't get concerned.

http://www.cumminsnewsletters.com/td/td28_snow.html


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

mega10cab;1730636 said:


> Put the truck in snow plow mode, it kicks your fan in sooner. My truck (2010 cummins) runs 200-210 while plowing.. It runs those temps during normal driving so I don't get concerned.
> 
> http://www.cumminsnewsletters.com/td/td28_snow.html


How do you do this? Not sure mine has that option


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I still think those who are running hot have a problem, fan clutch or something. I can drive 65mph with out running over 190 F. 
Unless it is over 20 F I have 80% of the radiator blocked off or I can't keep it warm. When I first got it it did run 200-205. Put in a new fan clutch, thermostat and water pump. Runs 180-188 F on the programmer and the dash gauge. 

The electric fan clutch is a little more than $30 try around $270-400 depending on what brand.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Plower845;1730673 said:


> How do you do this? Not sure mine has that option


With ignition on, not running, pull and hold your cruise control switch, while holding the cruise control switch back press your exhaust brake button twice then release the cruise button. Do this 4 times total and there will be a chime. It works on 08+ 6.7 cummins.

To turn off plow mode, do those steps again. I never need it so I've never personally used it but know people that do.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

maxwellp;1730709 said:


> I still think those who are running hot have a problem, fan clutch or something. I can drive 65mph with out running over 190 F.
> Unless it is over 20 F I have 80% of the radiator blocked off or I can't keep it warm. When I first got it it did run 200-205. Put in a new fan clutch, thermostat and water pump. Runs 180-188 F on the programmer and the dash gauge.
> 
> The electric fan clutch is a little more than $30 try around $270-400 depending on what brand.


Your right. They have weak fans. Just don't know it because a weak fan doesn't make much difference if your rad is not blocked. Heck. Small cars if had would run without a fan of I didn't stay still too long

Is nice to see a few getting use out of the scoop. I would like to see a link to the one they use


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

OP - Ignore every post in this thread except the two below. This will fix your issue. The 6.7 runs much hotter than the 5.9's did as well.



mega10cab;1730636 said:


> Put the truck in snow plow mode, it kicks your fan in sooner. My truck (2010 cummins) runs 200-210 while plowing.. It runs those temps during normal driving so I don't get concerned.
> 
> http://www.cumminsnewsletters.com/td/td28_snow.html





mega10cab;1730721 said:


> With ignition on, not running, pull and hold your cruise control switch, while holding the cruise control switch back press your exhaust brake button twice then release the cruise button. Do this 4 times total and there will be a chime. It works on 08+ 6.7 cummins.
> 
> To turn off plow mode, do those steps again. I never need it so I've never personally used it but know people that do.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

birddseedd;1730737 said:


> Your right. They have weak fans. Just don't know it because a weak fan doesn't make much difference if your rad is not blocked. Heck. Small cars if had would run without a fan of I didn't stay still too long
> 
> Is nice to see a few getting use out of the scoop. I would like to see a link to the one they use


That doesn't make any sense at all, if im running empty down the highway without my blade the gauge never moves off operating temp ever, my old truck just has a manual fan hub , meaning it senses rad temp and kicks in manually, even with my fan running full on it will not bring my temps down to normal, at all while on the highway. I never have any problems on the hottest of days pulling as hard as it will pull on some of the steepest of hills , so I know I have no problems with my fans of cooling system

with three generations of dodges in the trucks we use they all have issues with a blizzard blade running at 60 mph on the highway, as well as two ford power strokes, nice to know there is an option on the 6.7 , but the airfoil has that fixed for us for now,

its all about getting some air through the rad, good to know for some people that locking up your fans is curing their problems, for other people that still isn't good enough, so when all else fails try a scoop. And im not saying the scoop is the answer for everybody either, the first ones we bought just got tore right off, bolts would come loose and with stacking up snow would end up just ripping them right off,


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

plowguy43;1730919 said:


> OP - Ignore every post in this thread except the two below. This will fix your issue. The 6.7 runs much hotter than the 5.9's did as well.


I'm trying to get it in snow plow mode now and it's not working. My software is all up to date. My cruise control setting are on the steering wheel. I tried every cruise button while hitting exhaust break 4 times and nothing. Do you mean turn the brake on twice so hit button total of 4 times?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

the heck is plow mode?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Here read this, you may need the J35 software flash update .

http://www.cumminsnewsletters.com/td/td28_snow.html


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

And on number 2 they say "pull in" but my guess is they mean "push in"


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I have an 08 diesel also.


I'm not sure if the j35 flash makes a difference 
What can make a difference is it it was enabled 

For some reason not all trucks have the options enabled in the computer
Like using the PTO option as a set throttle to control the idle rpm
(It uses the cruise control functions)
Try the instructions a few more times 
Posted in that link
Befor going to the dealer to see if it's enabled or not

Even doing the fuel& brake peddle dance to turn off the oil change dealer message can take a couple of tries to get it to turn off


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I guess I'll have to bring it to the dealer and have them plug the computer in and enable it. Thanks for all the replies


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Would still be a good idea to replace that worn clutch


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

May be different cruise switch on the 08. Mine is on right side if steering wheel. I pull mine for "cancel" which is how you do for the process. Again yours may be different although it doesn't say different technique for different model years. 

As stated by another member, you need the J35 flash. Only way to know would be hook up starscan can tool, generally only dealers have.

I just finished 18hrs of plowing and mine never went over 205*. It's also 1* out here too.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Take it in to the dealer. It could be a 08 that is really an 07. This happens, I have one. It's a 01 but really an 00, key things like rear disk brakes are missing.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

"Pull in the cruise"

"pull" is a typo, it should be "push".

All Cummins-powered Ram Heavy Duty pickups and chassis cabs from model years 2008 and beyond are equipped with snow plow mode capability. Owners of 6.7L Turbo Diesel engines built prior to model year 2008 can receive the snow plow mode capability by requesting the J35 software flash update at your local dealership, if you haven't received this software update on your truck already.

If you have snow plow mode capability, here's how to activate it:

Key on your truck without starting it.
Pull in the cruise control cancel switch and hold. While holding the cruise control cancel switch, push the exhaust brake switch twice. Then release the cruise control cancel switch.
Repeat Step 2 three more times for a total of four complete times to activate snow plow mode.

You will then hear two chimes, which confirm that snow plow mode has been activated. Your truck will remain in snow plow mode until you deactivate it. To deactivate it, follow the same series of steps above. You will then hear four chimes, which confirm that snow plow mode has been deactivated. To avoid any risk of overheating, always be sure to activate snow plow mode on your truck while using your plow. Be sure to remember to deactivate snow plow mode once you have finished plowing so that you can maintain fuel economy during normal driving.

http://www.cumminsnewsletters.com/td/td28_snow.html

some have a sticker or it is written on the ecm will reference what flash you have.
I have nether but i did get the j35 flash.

Then when traveling carry the plow as low as you can and swing it to the drivers side so it's further away from the front on the passenger side, this will let more air get to your intake.


----------

